# Entertainer Vouchers supporting Home Delivery



## Spokesdude (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am creating this thread with the purpose of getting to know all food outlets available on The Entertainer boom or app that allow for home delivery on use of vouchers.

I have long been searching for any forum thread that tackled this, but have so far found none. So here we go...

Casserole
Joker Pizza
Miyabi Sushi and Bento
The Rupee Room
Mambo Gourmet Pizza
Kauai
The Noodle Room
Red Star Wok
Busaba Eathai

Please do add any restaurants you know that I might have missed in this list.

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

I think Round Table Pizza does as well


----------



## Spokesdude (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi despaired,

Thanks for taking the time to contribute to this thread.

I just checked the app and found this:
(Check attached image)

They say it is "not valid on delivery".

However I believe there may be some exceptions to that. Have you tried delivery using the vouchers with them?


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah I had ( last year), and even then their remark was that home delivery would be excluded. Not that their pizza is great anyway.


----------



## asinno (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for this thread. 

You have also: 

russo's new york pizzeria


----------



## harpreetksuri (Jul 14, 2016)

Any body wants to sell "The Scene" restaurant voucher from the Dubai Fine Dining App please!


----------

